# Datei über HTTP Stream senden



## Guest (18. Mrz 2004)

Hallo Forum,

bin leider noch nicht ganz so firm in der Java Programmierung, muss aber folgendes Problem dringendst lösen.
Wie kann ich über einen HTTP/HTTPS Stream eine Datei verschicken? Angenommen ich müsste bestimmte Daten
an einen XML-Gatway per HTTP/HTTPS übertragen.

Habe z.B. ein Datei: request1.xml 
diese muss per HTTP/HTTPS Stream an eine URL-geschickt werden "https://test.testserver.de/sync"

Wie realisiere ich dies in JAVA? Bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar.

Gruss
Richard.


----------



## lhein (18. Mrz 2004)

Es gibt in Java folgendes:

im Package java.net findest Du die Klasse URLConnection.
Diese Klasse hat eine Methode namens getOutputStream, die einen Outputstream für den
Schreibzugriff auf diese Connection liefert.
Damit sollte es also theoretisch machbar sein, das File mit Hilfe des Streams an den Server zu schicken.

Aber da ich keinerlei praktische Erfahrungen damit habe, kann ich es nicht bestätigen. Hab bisher nur ein Download Tool realisiert.

Aber vielleicht hilft es Dir ja.

Grüße
LR


----------



## Guest (18. Mrz 2004)

Vielen Dank schonmal für den hilfreichen Tipp, habe gerade mal damit experimentiert. Leider bekomme ich
immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

java.net.SocketException: Default SSL context init failed: jks not found

Was kann ich damit nun anfangen?

jks sieht mir irgendwie wie java KeyStore aus, oder?

Aber wie gehts nun weiter?

Gruss
Richard


----------



## lhein (18. Mrz 2004)

Wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn Du mal einen Code-Schnippsel reinstellen könntest und die Zeile die die Exception wirft mal markieren könntest.

Grüße
LR


----------



## Guest (18. Mrz 2004)

Das Problem hat sich schon gelöst, ich hatte ein paar falsche Einträge in der java.security Datei.

Jetzt funktioniert es. Muss das ganze jetzt nur noch als Lotus Notes JavaAgent ans werk bekommen.
Kennt Sich jemand von euch mit Notes Programmierung aus?


Gruss
Richard


----------

